# Smart Peeps: AEB management on an ABA engine (8v head)



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I know this is a 'Hybrid' forum topic, but to be honest, I know the guys who frequent this forum would have more to offer in terms of straight-up technical facts and advice/insults. 

I've recently added an AEB harness/ECU/TB/injectors to my collection of garage toys, and have begun thinking...which usually ends up in my rabbit being torn apart. The AEB management uses a 60-2 wheel, and a single-window CPS...exactly like the M2.9/M5.9 on the ABA. I'm wondering if there is anything out there (barring the laws of physics) that could prevent this from working? Reflashing/chipping the ECU is not a problem as I'm about 30 min from Eurodyne, and on good terms with Chris Tapp. I'm also making inroads into 20v tuning, since the info is readily available and I've already got digi-1, and M2.9 under my belt. So lets take the ecu 'out' of the equation for now, and discuss the physical requirements. I'm sure there are things I've forgotten. 

=> 60-2 wheel (check) 
=> single window CPS (check) 
=> no map sensor (check) 
=> AEB maf swap (check) 
=> 4 bar FPR & 24lb injectors (check) 
=> turbo stuffs (check check) 
=> coilpacks (ok, need to make a mount plate, but check) 
=> Immo (none to be concerned with) 
=> SAI, evap (nothing to worry about here) 
=> ? 

Am I nuts, or just winter bored? :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I cannot see why this would not work. Use an ABA dizzy for the single cam wheel and your good to go. 

I thinks its overkill as I dont see the advantage of this over obd 1 electronics other than no isv. The real trick would be using ME7 due to its wideband 02 sensor setup.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

AEB management is M5.9.2, it uses narrowband sensors. That's the only real downfall IMO, but not the end of the world. Using a wideband's narrowband simulator handles that . 

I know there is no point over modded OBD1 management, except for the challenge it presents. That's the only reason I do anything anymore, lol.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've always understood that any efi car using a narrowband shuts off the sensor feedback at wot. 

Whatever you keep the 010. Its the only interesting thread on this forum that isn't a repeat of someone else's from 3 montlhs prior.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The 010 will be staying in my Rabbit, that's a definite. I think if I go through with this, it'll be in my B3 syncro wagon, over the summer. It benefits me to run that on stock(ish) management, whereas the Rabbit can be as fun as I want :laugh:. 

If it does work out, then I can easily swap the crank position sensor wheel in the dizzy to the later 4-window wheel off the DBW 20vs and convert to ME7x for onboard wideband control...but I'd also have to run the throttle pedal .


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Another thought: Digi-1 setups are getting harder and harder to find, and were VW's first attempt at engine management that was forced-induction friendly. It would be nice to have another boost-friendly, semi-universal management to play with. The AEB stuff is super simple, and very stripped-down from the later stuff (not to mention that the throttle body is still cable-driven :thumbup: ). If I can get this to work, and no reason it won't, it'd be cool to spread the word about . 

Come springtime, I may just mount a 60-2 wheel to the Digi-1'd crossflow/PG turbo setup in my daily driver, and get to work on the AEB retrofit. Once I can take my Rabbit to work, I can put the Passat up for 'project'-ing.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

If the eurodyne mystro7 workes on it...then do it...chip tunes blow chunks 
and yes it will work on the 8v...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Yep, it's an AEB ecu from an Audi A4 (97 vintage, 558M ecu), so Maestro7 works on it. I'm only 30 min from Eurodyne/Tapp auto, and have known Chris a loooooong time, so I'd definitely be going that way. I'm also sorting out the remapping of M5.9.2 on my own, just trying to get more familiar with the model used in that particular ecu.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

i'm going to follow this thread...the subject matter interests me greatly...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbup:
in to see how this turns out


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Recently picked up a few more bits to help this project along: N75 valve, the knock sensors, and a few other googaws. I test fit a coil (borrowed from a buddy's stash for his A8L), and there's no way they'll fit under the stock intake. I'm not going to do a short runner, as this is a daily-driver project, and $600 for a new intake doesn't blend well. I am looking for some coil-near-plug three-wire units, or I'm going to try to figure out if I could use a waste spark coilpack unit (like the EDIS one).


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can probably use 4 wire coils. The signal the ECU sends out to trigger the AEB ignition modules is the same as most OE's use for their signal level coils.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting, I could delete the ICM then and make it a much simpler task...hmmm.

What about the Hayabusa pencil coils, they're two-wire. My work PC is heavily locked-down, so I can't get to any wiring diagrams .


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

They're better with a CDI then a transistorized ignition.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

AEB ecu triggers the VW 4 wire COP fine. I have had the wife's AEB running like that for about 8 months. Well actually, it was 2 mk4 coils and 2 new rabbit coils lol. Cleaned out the junk box.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sweet, good bye ICM! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

lugnuts said:


> AEB ecu triggers the VW 4 wire COP fine. I have had the wife's AEB running like that for about 8 months. Well actually, it was 2 mk4 coils and 2 new rabbit coils lol. Cleaned out the junk box.


And LS coils are 4 wire w/built in ignitor as well. Very high energy, very very reliable, and easy to find.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

HA! The COPs on the Porsche Cayenne are a pencil style with the connector on the top. I might grab one and test fit it, cause the main issue with the 20v coils was that the connector fouled the injectors on cyls 2 and 3. If it's a no-go, then I'm only out $30 and I can get looking for the LS coil-near-plug stuff.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> HA! The COPs on the Porsche Cayenne are a pencil style with the connector on the top. I might grab one and test fit it, cause the main issue with the 20v coils was that the connector fouled the injectors on cyls 2 and 3. If it's a no-go, then I'm only out $30 and I can get looking for the LS coil-near-plug stuff.


:thumbup:


----------



## dkoesyncro (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm bumping this back up to see if this was a success or if anyone else has any input?

I'm running a boosted aba in a Vanagon Syncro, I like the idea of being cop or dis. Also the ability to use maestro is a plus.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

bumping this thread i know its old but would like to know the end results.


----------



## patnem (Aug 13, 2001)

bump on this old thread. im atempting an aba/16v on a aeb m5.9.2 ecu also


----------

